# [SOLVED] Help! BSOD with new W7 install



## judahpeter (Jan 12, 2010)

Please help. I have W7 64, and I'm new to this OS. I have begun to get extremely annoined at the constant BSOD's that I'm getting. I have read over a few posts and noticed that there's something called a dump file. I will try and download the batch file and other things that I read to do, and I'll try and get a dump file or whatever its called so that I can post it here so that someone can help me troubleshoot this. Is this required or are there other methods? I have tried unistalling my Zone Alarm Extreme because I have read on ZA forums that people were having issues with BSOD's, but that didn't change anything. I also went to Newegg and read that some people's memory were giving them issues, so I went and ordered 4 more gigs of new memory to replace what I have.

I came from WinXP 32 to W7-64 and I ran the windows 7 compatibility program and had no problems. 

Please help and tell me what to do! I'm out of ideas. :4-dontkno

My specs are as follows.
Intel Conrad 2.66 Ghz OC to 3.2 Ghz
MB GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS3R 775.
4 Gigs of Crucial memory (just bought 4 gigs (2 -2gigs sticks of new GSK to see if my memory is going bad)
HD 320G|WD SATA2 
EVGA 8600GT 256M


----------



## judahpeter (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Help! BSOD with new W7 install*

Hi all, and greetings in the Lord:

Update.

This is the code I got when it crashed.

Windows Driver Framework has detected that a violation has occured.

Stop: 0x0000010D (0x0000000000000005, 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000001401, 0xFFFFFA8004D8EC20)

Hope this helps!

In Christ, Shawn


----------



## judahpeter (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Help! BSOD with new W7 install*

Another crash in less than 5 minutes. :4-dontkno

Here's this code

Stop: 0x0000010D (0000000000000008, 0x0000057FFAAC1558, 0x0000000000000003, FFFFFA8004E4FE70)

Makes so sense to me

Hope it helps someone else help me


----------



## judahpeter (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Help! BSOD with new W7 install*

needed a bump


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Help! BSOD with new W7 install*

Hi - 

The bugcheck as you posted - 

*0x10d (0x3,,,) * = Windows Driver Framework (WDF) violation. A Kernel-Mode Driver Framework (KMDF) detected that Windows found an error in a framework-based driver, specifically an I/O request was completed, but a framework request object cannot be deleted because there are outstanding references to the input buffer, the output buffer, or both.

The dump files you mentioned along with needed system information can be gathered by you very easily.

Please follow these instructions --> http://www.techsupportforum.com/1871981-post2.html

Attach the resulting zip file(s) to your next post. 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## judahpeter (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Help! BSOD with new W7 install*

Greetings in the Lord: 

Here's the files ( I needed to seperate them into 2 because it was too big. I went inside the directory and selected a portion of them and zipped them up into "Part A" and the rest went into "Part B" including the Perform report.

Thanks again for you help, and I pray you find the problem 

In Christ, Shawn


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Help! BSOD with new W7 install*

Hi Shawn. . .

All 50 mini kernel dumps said basically the same thing - 

Bugcheck = *0x10d* = WDF_VIOLATION = The Kernel-Mode Driver Framework was notified that Windows detected an error in a framework-based driver. 

The probable cause of all were the PreSonus FireStudio drivers - 

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
PaeFireStudio.sys         Mon Nov 02 17:36:09 2009 (4AEF5ED9)
PaeFireStudioAudio.sys    Mon Nov 02 17:35:33 2009 (4AEF5EB5)
PaeFireStudioMidi.sys     Mon Nov 02 17:35:15 2009 (4AEF5EA3)
[/FONT]
```
They apparently are Beta drivers and 50 BSODs tell us they do not interact with Windows 7's Firewire driver 1394ohci.sys, even though PreSonus claims the drivers have been tested.

Windows 7 beta driver info --> http://www.presonus.com/media/pdf/presonus_universal_control_beta_readme_3_5_0.pdf

I don't know the PreSonus product and have not seen BSODs involving it before. But as I mentioned, they are beta (test) drivers for Windows 7. I would contact them (the product looks expensive) and inquire about their plans to deal with this situation. I see no other culprit anywhere in the 50 dump files at this time.

PreSonus --> http://www.presonus.com/products/Detail.aspx?ProductID=5

I am making the assumption that you have the beta drivers because of their timestamp = Nov 2, 2009. If you are using Vista drivers, then download the Windows 7 beta drivers.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


DETAILED BUGCHECK SUMMARY

```
[font=lucida console]  
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Wed Jan 13 03:37:38.654 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:45:25.262
BugCheck 10D, {8, 57ffab43348, 3, fffffa8004f4ae70}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for PaeFireStudio.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for PaeFireStudio.sys
Probably caused by : 1394ohci.sys ( 1394ohci!IsochRx::HandleIsochAttachBuffers+5ea )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x10D_8
PROCESS_NAME:  audiodg.exe
⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Tue Jan 12 09:42:25.234 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:19:35.029
BugCheck 10D, {8, 57ffabad558, 3, fffffa8004e80a70}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for PaeFireStudio.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for PaeFireStudio.sys
Probably caused by : 1394ohci.sys ( 1394ohci!IsochRx::HandleIsochAttachBuffers+5ea )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x10D_8
PROCESS_NAME:  System
⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Tue Jan 12 09:19:31.743 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:19:20.709
BugCheck 10D, {8, 57ffaac1558, 3, fffffa8004e4fe70}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for PaeFireStudio.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for PaeFireStudio.sys
Probably caused by : 1394ohci.sys ( 1394ohci!IsochRx::HandleIsochAttachBuffers+5ea )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x10D_8
PROCESS_NAME:  YahooMessenger
⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Tue Jan 12 08:55:32.986 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:08:55.077
BugCheck 10D, {5, 0, 1401, fffffa8004d8ec20}
Probably caused by : 1394ohci.sys ( 1394ohci!IsochRx::WdfEvtNotificationDpc+1ce )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x10D_5
PROCESS_NAME:  System
⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Tue Jan 12 07:45:51.740 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:00:23.831
BugCheck 10D, {5, 0, 1401, fffffa8004608ab0}
Probably caused by : 1394ohci.sys ( 1394ohci!IsochRx::WdfEvtNotificationDpc+1ce )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x10D_5
PROCESS_NAME:  System
⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Tue Jan 12 04:00:41.502 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:08:47.593
BugCheck 10D, {5, 0, 1401, fffffa8004d57400}
Probably caused by : 1394ohci.sys ( 1394ohci!IsochRx::WdfEvtNotificationDpc+1ce )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x10D_5
PROCESS_NAME:  System
⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Tue Jan 12 02:51:08.422 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:37:24.513
BugCheck 10D, {8, 57ffaafa978, 3, fffffa8004d23e70}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for PaeFireStudio.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for PaeFireStudio.sys
Probably caused by : 1394ohci.sys ( 1394ohci!IsochRx::HandleIsochAttachBuffers+5ea )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x10D_8
PROCESS_NAME:  iexplore.exe
⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Tue Jan 12 02:12:24.047 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:24:50.013
BugCheck 10D, {8, 57ffab67978, 3, fffffa8004ca7e70}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for PaeFireStudio.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for PaeFireStudio.sys
Probably caused by : 1394ohci.sys ( 1394ohci!IsochRx::HandleIsochAttachBuffers+5ea )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x10D_8
PROCESS_NAME:  System
⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Tue Jan 12 01:46:21.402 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:14:38.493
BugCheck 10D, {8, 57ffab9dfd8, 3, fffffa800502de70}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for PaeFireStudio.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for PaeFireStudio.sys
Probably caused by : 1394ohci.sys ( 1394ohci!IsochRx::HandleIsochAttachBuffers+5ea )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x10D_8
PROCESS_NAME:  iTunes.exe
⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Mon Jan 11 20:09:21.835 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 7:25:07.927
BugCheck 10D, {8, 57ffaba0d98, 3, fffffa8004cc2280}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for PaeFireStudio.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for PaeFireStudio.sys
Probably caused by : 1394ohci.sys ( 1394ohci!IsochRx::HandleIsochAttachBuffers+5ea )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x10D_8
PROCESS_NAME:  System
⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Mon Jan 11 12:43:26.363 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:34:40.454
BugCheck 10D, {5, 0, 1401, fffffa8004f8dc80}
Probably caused by : 1394ohci.sys ( 1394ohci!IsochRx::WdfEvtNotificationDpc+1ce )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x10D_5
PROCESS_NAME:  vsmon.exe
⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Mon Jan 11 11:37:38.573 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:37:24.665
BugCheck 10D, {8, 57ffa8cb978, 3, fffffa8004f4da70}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for PaeFireStudio.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for PaeFireStudio.sys
Probably caused by : 1394ohci.sys ( 1394ohci!IsochRx::HandleIsochAttachBuffers+5ea )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x10D_8
PROCESS_NAME:  vsmon.exe
⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Mon Jan 11 08:44:28.568 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:33:54.534
BugCheck 10D, {5, 0, 1401, fffffa80049d7c20}
Probably caused by : 1394ohci.sys ( 1394ohci!IsochRx::WdfEvtNotificationDpc+1ce )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x10D_5
PROCESS_NAME:  SearchIndexer.
⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Mon Jan 11 08:09:52.283 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:33.249
BugCheck 10D, {8, 57ffae05558, 3, fffffa8004a4e420}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for PaeFireStudio.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for PaeFireStudio.sys
Probably caused by : 1394ohci.sys ( 1394ohci!IsochRx::HandleIsochAttachBuffers+5ea )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x10D_8
PROCESS_NAME:  sppsvc.exe
⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Mon Jan 11 08:06:35.907 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:19:42.998
BugCheck 10D, {8, 57ffab2cb88, 3, fffffa8004acf010}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for PaeFireStudio.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for PaeFireStudio.sys
Probably caused by : 1394ohci.sys ( 1394ohci!IsochRx::HandleIsochAttachBuffers+5ea )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x10D_8
PROCESS_NAME:  iexplore.exe
⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Mon Jan 11 06:44:40.999 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:36:45.965
BugCheck 10D, {5, 0, 1401, fffffa8004ada540}
Probably caused by : 1394ohci.sys ( 1394ohci!IsochRx::WdfEvtNotificationDpc+1ce )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x10D_5
PROCESS_NAME:  System
⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Mon Jan 11 04:36:30.690 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:25:23.282
BugCheck 10D, {8, 57ffae5a558, 3, fffffa80049fdc20}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for PaeFireStudio.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for PaeFireStudio.sys
Probably caused by : 1394ohci.sys ( 1394ohci!IsochRx::HandleIsochAttachBuffers+5ea )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x10D_8
PROCESS_NAME:  System
⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sun Jan 10 10:52:14.677 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:30:24.269
BugCheck 10D, {8, 57ffaf7b138, 3, fffffa8004b179e0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for PaeFireStudio.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for PaeFireStudio.sys
Probably caused by : 1394ohci.sys ( 1394ohci!IsochRx::HandleIsochAttachBuffers+5ea )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x10D_8
PROCESS_NAME:  System
⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sun Jan 10 10:21:09.912 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:29:49.520
BugCheck 10D, {5, 0, 1401, fffffa8004abbc80}
Probably caused by : 1394ohci.sys ( 1394ohci!IsochRx::WdfEvtNotificationDpc+1ce )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x10D_5
PROCESS_NAME:  System
⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sun Jan 10 08:50:39.865 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:12:45.410
BugCheck 10D, {8, 57ffab67e88, 3, fffffa8004a13470}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for PaeFireStudio.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for PaeFireStudio.sys
Probably caused by : 1394ohci.sys ( 1394ohci!IsochRx::HandleIsochAttachBuffers+5ea )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x10D_8
PROCESS_NAME:  System
⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sun Jan 10 08:37:12.094 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:22:23.702
BugCheck 10D, {8, 57ffab50978, 3, fffffa80048e9670}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for PaeFireStudio.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for PaeFireStudio.sys
Probably caused by : 1394ohci.sys ( 1394ohci!IsochRx::HandleIsochAttachBuffers+5ea )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x10D_8
PROCESS_NAME:  System
⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sun Jan 10 06:32:09.769 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:09:19.361
BugCheck 10D, {8, 57ffa8c7718, 3, fffffa8004f55a70}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for PaeFireStudio.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for PaeFireStudio.sys
Probably caused by : 1394ohci.sys ( 1394ohci!IsochRx::HandleIsochAttachBuffers+5ea )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x10D_8
PROCESS_NAME:  vsmon.exe
⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sun Jan 10 06:21:41.202 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:04:46.809
BugCheck 10D, {5, 0, 1401, fffffa8004fa7e70}
Probably caused by : 1394ohci.sys ( 1394ohci!IsochRx::WdfEvtNotificationDpc+1ce )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x10D_5
PROCESS_NAME:  System
⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sun Jan 10 06:16:02.285 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:25:37.861
BugCheck 10D, {8, 57ffa5c7808, 3, fffffa8004cb4010}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for PaeFireStudio.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for PaeFireStudio.sys
Probably caused by : 1394ohci.sys ( 1394ohci!IsochRx::HandleIsochAttachBuffers+5ea )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x10D_8
PROCESS_NAME:  System
⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sun Jan 10 05:48:01.368 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:23:09.945
BugCheck 10D, {8, 57ffa7a33f8, 3, fffffa8004e69e70}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for PaeFireStudio.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for PaeFireStudio.sys
Probably caused by : 1394ohci.sys ( 1394ohci!IsochRx::HandleIsochAttachBuffers+5ea )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x10D_8
PROCESS_NAME:  vsmon.exe
⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sun Jan 10 05:24:07.399 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:57:10.959
BugCheck 10D, {8, 57ffa808558, 3, fffffa8004e81e70}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for PaeFireStudio.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for PaeFireStudio.sys
Probably caused by : 1394ohci.sys ( 1394ohci!IsochRx::HandleIsochAttachBuffers+5ea )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x10D_8
PROCESS_NAME:  System
⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sun Jan 10 04:26:09.994 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:27:44.738
BugCheck 10D, {5, 0, 1401, fffffa8005012d10}
Probably caused by : 1394ohci.sys ( 1394ohci!IsochRx::WdfEvtNotificationDpc+1ce )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x10D_5
PROCESS_NAME:  vsmon.exe
⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sun Jan 10 03:52:19.963 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:31:51.571
BugCheck 10D, {8, 57ffa75ab88, 3, fffffa8004efb420}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for PaeFireStudio.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for PaeFireStudio.sys
Probably caused by : 1394ohci.sys ( 1394ohci!IsochRx::HandleIsochAttachBuffers+5ea )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x10D_8
PROCESS_NAME:  MSACCESS.EXE
⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sun Jan 10 01:37:19.704 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:08:53.311
BugCheck 10D, {8, 57ffa8fbe48, 3, fffffa8004d83a80}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for PaeFireStudio.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for PaeFireStudio.sys
Probably caused by : 1394ohci.sys ( 1394ohci!IsochRx::HandleIsochAttachBuffers+5ea )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x10D_8
PROCESS_NAME:  zlclient.exe
⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sun Jan 10 00:13:10.485 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:25:33.093
BugCheck 10D, {8, 57ffa7e9348, 3, fffffa8004f2ba70}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for PaeFireStudio.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for PaeFireStudio.sys
Probably caused by : 1394ohci.sys ( 1394ohci!IsochRx::HandleIsochAttachBuffers+5ea )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x10D_8
PROCESS_NAME:  System
⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sat Jan  9 23:46:57.853 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:12:27.336
BugCheck 10D, {8, 57ffa876768, 3, fffffa8004e1aa80}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for PaeFireStudio.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for PaeFireStudio.sys
Probably caused by : 1394ohci.sys ( 1394ohci!IsochRx::HandleIsochAttachBuffers+5ea )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x10D_8
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sat Jan  9 07:38:25.904 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:02:21.511
BugCheck 10D, {8, 57ffa822978, 3, fffffa8004cec670}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for PaeFireStudio.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for PaeFireStudio.sys
Probably caused by : 1394ohci.sys ( 1394ohci!IsochRx::HandleIsochAttachBuffers+5ea )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x10D_8
PROCESS_NAME:  System
⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sat Jan  9 06:35:25.661 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:05:22.269
BugCheck 10D, {5, 0, 1401, fffffa8004e94c20}
Probably caused by : 1394ohci.sys ( 1394ohci!IsochRx::WdfEvtNotificationDpc+1ce )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x10D_5
PROCESS_NAME:  System
⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sat Jan  9 06:29:20.811 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:46:22.418
BugCheck 10D, {5, 0, 1401, fffffa8004786a70}
Probably caused by : 1394ohci.sys ( 1394ohci!IsochRx::WdfEvtNotificationDpc+1ce )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x10D_5
PROCESS_NAME:  ForceField.exe
⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sat Jan  9 03:41:44.957 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:11:28.564
BugCheck 10D, {8, 57ffad2e138, 3, fffffa8005007670}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for PaeFireStudio.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for PaeFireStudio.sys
Probably caused by : 1394ohci.sys ( 1394ohci!IsochRx::HandleIsochAttachBuffers+5ea )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x10D_8
PROCESS_NAME:  System
⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sat Jan  9 01:29:33.924 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 14:31:52.532
BugCheck 10D, {8, 57ffa89b978, 3, fffffa8004d11670}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for PaeFireStudio.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for PaeFireStudio.sys
Probably caused by : 1394ohci.sys ( 1394ohci!IsochRx::HandleIsochAttachBuffers+5ea )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x10D_8
PROCESS_NAME:  System
⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Fri Jan  8 10:56:33.273 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:38:53.881
BugCheck 10D, {8, 57ffa846678, 3, fffffa8004dc0290}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for PaeFireStudio.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for PaeFireStudio.sys
Probably caused by : 1394ohci.sys ( 1394ohci!IsochRx::HandleIsochAttachBuffers+5ea )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x10D_8
PROCESS_NAME:  System
⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Thu Jan  7 17:20:26.064 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 8:04:00.672
BugCheck 10D, {8, 57ffa835138, 3, fffffa8004d72c80}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for PaeFireStudio.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for PaeFireStudio.sys
Probably caused by : 1394ohci.sys ( 1394ohci!IsochRx::HandleIsochAttachBuffers+5ea )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x10D_8
PROCESS_NAME:  GoogleToolbarU
⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Thu Jan  7 09:15:17.144 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 5:01:51.752
BugCheck 10D, {8, 57ffa894b88, 3, fffffa8004db4010}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for PaeFireStudio.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for PaeFireStudio.sys
Probably caused by : 1394ohci.sys ( 1394ohci!IsochRx::HandleIsochAttachBuffers+5ea )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x10D_8
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Thu Jan  7 04:12:39.743 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:08:22.351
BugCheck 10D, {8, 57ffa927578, 3, fffffa8004c87b40}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for PaeFireStudio.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for PaeFireStudio.sys
Probably caused by : 1394ohci.sys ( 1394ohci!IsochRx::HandleIsochAttachBuffers+5ea )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x10D_8
PROCESS_NAME:  iexplore.exe
⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Wed Jan  6 07:25:05.419 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:12:25.027
BugCheck 10D, {5, 0, 1401, fffffa8004f67e70}
Probably caused by : 1394ohci.sys ( 1394ohci!IsochRx::WdfEvtNotificationDpc+1ce )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x10D_5
PROCESS_NAME:  iexplore.exe
⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Wed Jan  6 05:03:34.277 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:17:00.885
BugCheck 10D, {8, 57ffa855b18, 3, fffffa8004ce0a20}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for PaeFireStudio.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for PaeFireStudio.sys
Probably caused by : 1394ohci.sys ( 1394ohci!IsochRx::HandleIsochAttachBuffers+5ea )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x10D_8
PROCESS_NAME:  iexplore.exe
⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Wed Jan  6 04:45:53.094 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:24:35.701
BugCheck 10D, {8, 57ffa879768, 3, fffffa8004df3a70}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for PaeFireStudio.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for PaeFireStudio.sys
Probably caused by : 1394ohci.sys ( 1394ohci!IsochRx::HandleIsochAttachBuffers+5ea )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x10D_8
PROCESS_NAME:  dwm.exe
⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Wed Jan  6 04:20:19.051 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:13:55.658
BugCheck 10D, {8, 57ffad8c768, 3, fffffa8004d6e010}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for PaeFireStudio.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for PaeFireStudio.sys
Probably caused by : 1394ohci.sys ( 1394ohci!IsochRx::HandleIsochAttachBuffers+5ea )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x10D_8
PROCESS_NAME:  System
⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Tue Jan  5 08:27:09.211 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 4:39:51.818
BugCheck 10D, {5, 0, 1401, fffffa8004d50c20}
Probably caused by : 1394ohci.sys ( 1394ohci!IsochRx::WdfEvtNotificationDpc+1ce )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x10D_5
PROCESS_NAME:  System
⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Tue Jan  5 03:46:25.814 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:07.297
BugCheck 10D, {8, 57ffa995348, 3, fffffa8004d9c420}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for PaeFireStudio.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for PaeFireStudio.sys
Probably caused by : 1394ohci.sys ( 1394ohci!IsochRx::HandleIsochAttachBuffers+5ea )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x10D_8
PROCESS_NAME:  iexplore.exe
⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Tue Jan  5 03:39:23.294 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:20:06.901
BugCheck 10D, {8, 57ffa99e138, 3, fffffa8004cde670}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for PaeFireStudio.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for PaeFireStudio.sys
Probably caused by : 1394ohci.sys ( 1394ohci!IsochRx::HandleIsochAttachBuffers+5ea )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x10D_8
PROCESS_NAME:  System
⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Tue Jan  5 02:16:56.713 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:49:58.321
BugCheck 10D, {8, 57ffa92a6b8, 3, fffffa8004d4fc80}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for PaeFireStudio.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for PaeFireStudio.sys
Probably caused by : 1394ohci.sys ( 1394ohci!IsochRx::HandleIsochAttachBuffers+5ea )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x10D_8
PROCESS_NAME:  System
⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Tue Jan  5 01:26:18.949 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:24:19.557
BugCheck 10D, {5, 0, 1401, fffffa8004f42c80}
Probably caused by : 1394ohci.sys ( 1394ohci!IsochRx::WdfEvtNotificationDpc+1ce )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x10D_5
PROCESS_NAME:  System
⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Tue Jan  5 00:01:20.274 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:34:38.881
BugCheck 10D, {8, 57ffa90e798, 3, fffffa8004cf7010}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for PaeFireStudio.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for PaeFireStudio.sys
Probably caused by : 1394ohci.sys ( 1394ohci!IsochRx::HandleIsochAttachBuffers+5ea )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x10D_8
PROCESS_NAME:  audiodg.exe
⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐-

by jcgriff2

J. C. Griffith
Microsoft MVP
Windows Desktop Experience


.
⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐-
.[/font]
```


----------



## judahpeter (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Help! BSOD with new W7 install*

WOW! Thanks man! THe Lord bless you. You know, I JUST went to Presonus's driver page before I read this post, and yes, there are in fact BETA drivers. However they have a newer version then what I have installed now. So I will try these out.

THANK YOU! I needed this soooo badly. And yes, the Presonus Firestudio Project is an expensive audio interface for Pro recording. And I just bought the lastest version on my DAW; Sonar 8.5 and its fantastic!

WHOOO HOO

THanks!:wave:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Help! BSOD with new W7 install*

You're welcome.

I'm glad the beta drivers are working for you.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------

